# Common Ground Beetle



## tathamr (Jul 7, 2012)

Found this little guy in my house. Googling images this is definitely a beetle. Some of the images lead me to believe it is a common ground beetle but, was hoping for a second opinion.

http://imgur.com/H2siNp1

Thanks


----------

